# crop injury/mourning dove juvenile



## menageriemom (Apr 28, 2007)

SIL brought me a young dove last night that her neighbor said a cat had gotten ahold of. Lots of red skin, not much blood loss from first examination, but lots of bald patches where feathers had been lost. Area on neck that seemed to have bled, but little guy was dehydrated and hard to tell for sure.

Gave some water with vitamins, wrapped in towel for night in warm area. Little guy is still alive, ate some seed. Figured maybe he would be ok until I looked at him this evening after work and saw a bunch of seeds in that crop area. He appears to have a hole in his crop and it is not that fresh--thinking that he may have been injured by another creature previously and the cat just got lucky later because he was weak. He is alert, bright eyed, wants to eat and drink.

Suggestions? I would not be adverse to sewing it shut myself, but he is on the small side and I am not sure if I can get the skin to close after having been open for at least 24 hours. Hate to think the little guy might die. Have been treating open wounds with Neosporin, in hopes of guarding against infection. Cleaned wounds with weak hydrogen peroxide solution, but really nothing serious except that crop injury.

Possibly use some kind of hand-feeding formula? Kaytee usually works fairly well, but how much nutrition would he get if crop is open.

Thanks for help.

Sheri


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, it's going to be leaking out some. Let me fetch a thread for you to read and look at the pictures. BRB.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Okay, go here and start reading this:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11512

Is there any way that you can post pictures of this bird?

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Depending on where and how the perforations, feeding and watering can be more or less fun. The seeds are likely to be the better choice under the circumstances because Kaytee's likely to just pour out unless the wound is basically high and the bird will stand up enough to let gravity help in holding the stuff in. Not too likely, though. The hole(s) will have a tendency to eventually want to close at least with some guidance. A picture would really help a lot. In order to post them to the site, you have to provide them at less than 100 KB. If you can take them and load them to your computer full size, you can email them to me and I can post them that way on my Webshots account. In a deal like this, the more resolution, the better. 

Pidgey


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Is this a mourning dove?

fp


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Sorta' waitin' for Sheri to come back.

Pidgey


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Sheri, can you bring this dove to one of the medical folks listed in
this link:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8817

Might need some antibiotics along w/surgery.

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Sheri,

There is a very experienced rehabber in Modesto .. her name is Marian and she used to be an active member here on Pigeon-Talk. She may be able to help you with this dove and/or get you in touch with the vet she uses. I have PM'ed you Marian's phone #.

Terry


----------



## menageriemom (Apr 28, 2007)

*re: crop injury*

Thanks for the phone number, Terry--I will give her a call. Yes, this is a mourning dove--young, still slate gray, but fully feathered. I will have my daughter give me a hand and I will tke some photos and send them your way.

Sheri


----------



## menageriemom (Apr 28, 2007)

I called Marian--no answer. Posted pics to Patsy.


----------



## menageriemom (Apr 28, 2007)

feralpigeon said:


> Sheri, can you bring this dove to one of the medical folks listed in
> this link:
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8817
> ...


The only rehabber close to me is Marian--others are quite a distance to try and transport. I am willing to care for this little guy--I have quite a soft spot in my heart for doves--I just want to make sure I am doing all I can. assuming at this point it will have to remain a pet, since I am having to handle it so much and the injury may not heal sufficiently to consider release? I would be good with that--have four diamonds as we speak and I raised a dove from squab to adulthood once before (gave to a friend's dad who wanted doves for an aviary--Ube is quite happy there!). I will try and call marian again in the AM--if she is ill as you say, she may have gone to bed already.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Pictures:



Pidgey


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

menageriemom said:


> The only rehabber close to me is Marian--..................... I will try and call marian again in the AM--if she is ill as you say, she may have gone to bed already.


I never said she was ill   

I would do my best to be in touch w/Marion, she is a very knowledgable. I'm
sure she will be informed on the local resources available and also
most likely have some antibiotics on hand for the bird.

fp


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

That's actually very high on the neck and looks more like the esophagus than the actual crop. Sometimes it's pretty hard to tell. You might look in the hole and see if you can find the esophagus going down inside the bird to tube in some Kaytee. It mostly looks like the bird can't get the stuff down through that section into the actual crop, would be my guess. Gravity out to do good enough as long as he doesn't tip forward too much. You'd probably want to go with rehydration formula for a little bit, like 5 ccs or so for a half hour before you put any food in.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Personally, I think it can be healed just fine in time but it's probably going to be some time and work, time to heal and then more time and work. It could go with one pass but the photo's not quite detailed enough to get a good look. My impression would be that most folks would just put the bird down but I doubt it's quite that bad.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I don't know (about it being high on the neck), the more I look the tougher it is to figure out where it is. I can't get a reference point like the top of the keel. Anyhow, if it's lower, you're going to have to feed more often and a tinier amount at a time.

Pidgey


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> Personally, I think it can be healed just fine in time but it's probably going to be some time and work, time to heal and then more time and work. It could go with one pass but the photo's not quite detailed enough to get a good look. My impression would be that most folks would just put the bird down but I doubt it's quite that bad.
> 
> Pidgey


Knowing Marion from posts here and from the NYC site, it's unlikely that she would put the bird down. Please try and connect w/her and work through her.

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Folks .. Marian is the best resource in Modesto .. she is right there and is an experienced dove/pigeon person as well as many other types of birds. Let's please give Sheri at least a chance to talk to Marian and see what the options are while also giving Sheri the best advice we can for care for this bird tonight.

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

All I'm suggesting she do is get some food and water down the bird by way of tubing for the moment. AND that this is survivable. AND that she shouldn't let anyone tell her otherwise.

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pidgey said:


> All I'm suggesting she do is get some food and water down the bird by way of tubing for the moment. AND that this is survivable. AND that she shouldn't let anyone tell her otherwise.
> 
> Pidgey


I've got no problem with that .. just saying that if meds, procedures, and such are needed, then Sheri needs to be talking to Marian.

Terry


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

what happened with this bird? a pic, with the seeds gently washed away, with a more clear view of the actual wound would be helpful i think.
do you think the bird is digesting ANY seeds, or are all falling out of hole?


----------

